# Problem with Petronix ignitor system.



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Well folks i have a 69 with an all stock 400. Up until today it had points. It ran ok with the points but a little boggy here and there. The carb has been a little glichy over the last 2 months. 
ANyway i got the Petronix standard ignitor set up. Popped the distributor out today and did the overhaul. Now i had the gap set between the rings and the modual a little over what they wanted, (.010) around .011/.012 with the distributor gear forced down. And more than .060 with the gear forced up. Put it back in and put the red hot lead onto a switched 12 volt circuit as per instructions for use with ballast resistor. Also the coil was changed to the Petronix flame thrower which is made to work with the Ignitor set up. No go! The i put the red lead onto + side of coil and managed to get it going but it ran like crap and stalled. Took the distrib. back out and did it all over again. Re-shimmed the gap tighter, a tight .010 and less than .060 Re-installed and wham it ran. Adjusted the timming and carb and all seemed real good. Took it out on the road and she shut down after a few blocks. Got it running and what is strange is that it runs great and responsive and then after a few minutes, choking out. Almost like its running out of gas. Which after i got it home i checked for fuel to the carb. I checked voltages and ran it with the red lead to the switch (12V) and also tried it to the + side of coil. Same crap. Now i took the inlet off the carb and there was no fuel filter, and it does seem like when the car is off and you give it trottle , i dont here any gas squirting it the carb. (Q-Jet) But it ran fine earlier with the points in it. What do you think? Has anyone had any problems with their install? I gotta wait till monday to call their Tech Service and see if there are any tests i can perform with my Fluke Multi meter.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, timing, last night I put new plug wires on, adjusted the valves, cleaned the valve covers, reinstalled everything. Started it last night and it smoked bad at start up, odd. I was taking it to the cruise in today in Panama City and took it around the block this morning for a shakedown run. Well, it started stalling at stop signs, then died and wouldn't refire when I got home. Pulled the air cleaner, restarted it like it was flooded, started, stumbled and died. Well, the needle and seat in the carb stuck and was dumping fuel. Carb is ripped down on the bench and took the Vette to the show.
Morale of the story, Carb may have went bad and it really was just timing as mine was.
With the car warm and air cleaner off, look to see if smoke is coming out of the carb when you turn it off, if it is, the needle is leaking and dumping fuel as mine was. My car never really ran good with that carb, but the carb ran great on the other car I had it on. Needle has been sticking, I'm blaming ethanol for all carb problems, as they are getting worse for me and my friends, happens all the time.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Glenn,
Did you increase the gap on your spark plugs? Your supposed to regap your plugs a wider gap for increased hotter flame travel.


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

dimitri said:


> Hey Glenn,
> Did you increase the gap on your spark plugs? Your supposed to regap your plugs a wider gap for increased hotter flame travel.


No i did'nt get to that level yet. Gotta keep the car running first.


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Well i got the new replacement Petronix ignitor from Year One today. This weekend will be nice here in NY so i'll install it. My carb is out getting a rebuild and i hope it will be done and i'll see how it goes.


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

*Petroix problems update*

Well after alot of checking grounds and new wiring and a new pick-up modual (ignitor) the last thing i tried was putting back the stock coil and whalla!!!! it runs mint. Seems that the blaster coil that they sent me is defective in some way. I'll be getting a new one soon from Year One. They are real good about returns and such. Some times thats worth the few extra bucks that they charge to have peace of mind. When i get the new coil in the car i'll post the results. BTY the tech service at Petronix does not leave you with the warm fuzzy feeling after you hang up the phone.


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

*1969 gto hei*

I also have a 1969 GTO and i had to pull the motor recently to replace the rear main seal.When i had the motor out i decided to paint and also replace the old GM HEI and rebuild with a petronix kit.To make a long story short the car would run great for about 30 min and then stall.I could get it running again but only keep it going with a little throttle (a pain with an automatic).I was also running the original carb and replaced it with no solution.I eventually went back to the GM module and GM condensor and it has worked fine since.I have not played with this problem since but i believe it is the ground to the condensor.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried installing a Pertronix in my '74 Corvette about 12 years ago. Similar problem to those already described...unreliable performance, would stall or fail to start, I went back to the points and it was fine. Since then if I have converted a car away from points I've used MSD instead with great results. Not sure what Pertronix's problem is, I know alot of people that swear by them, and alot of people who can't get them to work right.
Jeff


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It is my understanding they had problems with the 1st pertronix units. I would use pertronix ignitor II or III. I one of those who swear by them. I use ignitor III, it has a rev limiter.....


----------

